# Appealing property tax



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

This year I ended up purchasing two parcels of property that adjoin my other parcel. 

The one parcel is only 1/2 acre, and my land surrounds it on 3 sides. It was sold off my piece back in the late 1900's to build a small single story local school. As consolidation occurred, the school district sold the parcel to a couple who turned the school into a house. They lived there for years and ended up getting divorced, and sold the property. The school ended up "catching fire" - even though there wasn't any utility hooked up to it and it burnt to the ground. The property tax card lists it as residential, even though there is no well on it (that I am aware of), nor a septic tank. The school/house that was there burned down 20 years ago.

The other parcel is a 49 acre parcel that adjoins my land including the above 1/2 acre piece. It is listed on the tax card as tillable farm land - despite the fact that 1/2 of it is wooded (and always was) and the other 1/2 "tillable farm land", hasn't been tilled for 40 years.

My original parcel is assessed at $40.00 / acre (which is listed as woodland / brush) on the tax card. The 49 acre parcel is assessed at $60.00 / acre.

Has anybody been successful in appealing their property tax? I've already filed the paperwork and have the date to meet with the appeal board.

My plan is to appeal the tax on the 1/2 acre - as it isn't a homestead, and does not have the well or septic tank as the tax card seems to mention.

I plan on appealing the higher tax on the 49 acre property - since this adjoins my other property. It's all the same kind of land - wooded / brush. How can you justify a $20.00 / acre difference in property that A. Adjoins. B. Is basically the same - wooded / brush.

Looking for any advice on how to win my appeal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I appeal every year. What are the taxes on neighboring similar properties? That is one thing they expect you to have documentation of. 

It’s really a simple process.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes.
You can appeal any decision from anybody. Being successful at depends on too many variables to list.
In this case, you have the facts which you stated.
Print out your post and submit it to the property appraiser.
Also note that all those years it was a schoolhouse, it didn't bring in a dime of tax revenue. Now that it's in private hands and being taxed, let's not get greedy.

The last tip is always find leverage, find someone's weakness and then squeeze a little.
I won't usually do that unless you're a jerk or it's the gov't.
In this case, is your county appraiser appointed or elected?
Find out, because that's where his Achilles heel is, then get a sharp stick and poke it a little if you need to, chances are elections are just around the corner.
That's your leverage.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In my state if you have a timber plan by a state Forrester they will appraise it as forest property with very low taxes, but sometimes farm ground is even cheaper. I think that is specific to Illinois but I would ask your taxing body about these things .


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

My advice is be careful... I have a similar issue with my taxes and have contemplated appealing several things about mine. I have choose to leave it be due to the fact the value they have my home listed at. It’s about 50k to low according to the last appraisal I had done 5 years ago. I’m not going to worry about the few dollar saved on my taxes because if they looked further into my house value my taxes could vary well go up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have ag exemptions here in Texas. A friend has 4 cows on 40 acres of rock, so he has to feed hay year round. Still less expensive than the taxes.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yes, I have had my taxes adjusted for some very similar circumstances. Bought the parcel next door and tore down and removed the dumpy old house, so we got the property taxes back down to farm ground rates. Have also caught mistakes on my taxes several times where they were charging me for things such as buildings that did not exist. never hurts to have a sit down at the county assessors office and review your tax bill. I've found them to be helpful.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Travis County does aerial photography to check for buildings.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Knew a guy who built a church - with a beautiful tall steeple - smack dab in the middle of his 20 acres. - Nontaxable church property.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I have won and lost appeals before. Here, at least, I find it better to go talk to whoever is actually "boots on the ground" before the tax bill or assessment ever comes out. For me, that is the Property Appraiser assigned to our section of the county. He had always been very fair and polite.... partially I'm sure because he serves at the will and whim of an elected official.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here, as long as you aren't trying to go below a certain percentage set by the school district, they usually reduce the value. But I'm still paying more than the property across the road because apparently wooded ravines are more desirable than flat, tillable land. Yeah, they can mow that slope.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In some places woodedd ravines are worth more than flat tillable ground .
My realtor tells me the hunting market drives land prices in this area.
I’ve been in the areas of California where they tell me the view is worth far more than the garden .


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Travis County does aerial photography to check for buildings.


Our county uses aerial as well. I noticed my appraisal included a mobile home 14x64, when I pointed out that was a shed with a dirt floor and one long side open to back tractor equipment in, they actually raised my tax on it. No kitchen, plumbing, anything, yet they said a mobile home was near worthless and the shed was more valuable. Go figure.....

But my property has a forest exemption (TN allows Ag, Forest, and 'Open' space exemptions....whatever open is), so that knocks off 25% on most of mine.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wolf mom said:


> Knew a guy who built a church - with a beautiful tall steeple - smack dab in the middle of his 20 acres. - Nontaxable church property.


There used to be a couple of old brothers that lived in the area in an old tar paper shack near the front of 20 acres.
Mom died and they used the inheritance to build a new house and barn at the back of the land. Used a well for water and tied into the service at the house in front and kept a car parked in front of it. As far as I know, the tax man never caught on while they were there.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Today was the property tax appeal meeting.

I presented my facts to the 3 member committee as well as the two female assessors.

I provided copies of the county tax cards (which showed what "kind" of property each was) copies of my Fall tax bills, some pictures showing some of the property, a letter explaining why I was appealing the property tax rates, as well as an aerial view of the property from the county.

I believe I did a fairly good job of explaining my opinion as well as providing facts to support them. I explained to them I didn't understand how the 49 acre parcel was being billed at $60.00 / acre, while the adjoining 40 acre parcel was only being billed at $40.00 / acre. I showed them the aerial view which showed all this property adjoined each other.

I presented my case that the 49 acre tract was listed as "farmland" while showing them the aerial view of the property which clearly showed 3/4 of it is wooded. I told them that part of it may have been farmed at one time - like 40 years ago, but it was now mostly overgrown brush / trees.

They asked me a few questions and asked if I had any questions for them.

I expect to get their results in the mail next week either agreeing with me or declining my appeal.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow. Here an acre is assessed for $2,000-$5,000 give or take depending on location and a few other factors. The grievance process seems pretty straightforward, best of luck!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Got a letter in the mail yesterday from the assessment office.
Parcel # 1 - the 1/2 acre piece. They are changing the tax value from $1750 to $500 - that will certainly help with the taxes.

Parcel # 2 - Denied - no change.

I'm kind of surprised as I figured if I had any chance, it would be the 49 acres. I really don't understand this, as I showed to them that my adjoining 40 acre parcel is assessed $20.00 lower per acre.

Hey, but at least one one parcel I'm paying less tax!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

To become a tax assessor in larger, more urban areas, you typically need an associate or bachelor’s degree in real estate, business, or a related field. Most states also require tax assessors to become certified under the same regulations as property appraisers. In smaller areas, they can often be appointed by the mayor or town council.

Unfortunately, the amount of property tax money your county removes from your pocket can many times be boiled down to the individual's judgment, skill and that particular day.


----------

